# engine tune



## 1texansfan1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I am wondering if someone can inform me on the tune installed . 

My understanding was that 2014 EOS 2.0 TSI was the exact same motor as in the GTI. With that in mind- I purchased Eurodyne powertap and tune. After several attempts to tune- was told the ECU would have to be removed for tune- eliminating being able to tune at home.

Does APR - Unitronic or others require removal?
Thanks 
Robert


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

I think APR is a flash thru OBDII...


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

It depends on the ecu and also when. Early on when the mk6 came out the ecus had to be opened. Down the road some more were port flashed vs having to be opened


----------

